# Afghan Ops Game Mechanics FAQ



## PuckChaser (2 Nov 2010)

So instead of having everyone search all over the place, I decided to make an easy to find post with everything Mike's given us for game mechanics. If I've missed anything, please drop me a PM and I'll add it in here. 

Happy playing everyone!

*Insurgency regen:*


> ((60 - location_ID * 1.5) * 60)
> 
> So for KAF (location #2, that's:  ((60 - 2 * 1.5) * 60) = 3,420 seconds, or 57 minutes for each point raise
> 
> Each point of Reputation adds one minute for a point raise.



*Daily Challenge Types:*


> Missions Completed
> Successful Missions
> Consecutive Successful Missions
> Failed Missions
> ...



*Mission Success Probability:*


> (100 - Base Difficulty of Mission) + (2x Current Rank - Mission Unlock Level) + (SA Value / 10) + (1x Level of Each Equipment) + (10 for NCO). Minimum 5% bonus for each part, Officers have max 95%, NCOs max 98%



*Calculate CR Regen:*


> (1440 - 2 * Initiative ) / Max CR



*Amount of Insurgency Reduced per click:*


> Random number between 1 and 4 (inclusive)



*Amount of Training percent per click:*


> Currently, earned proficiency is a randomly generated number between 1 and a calculated max. That maximum is:
> 
> 25 - ((ProficiencyLevel -1) * 1.5)
> 
> So if you have proficiency level 1, the upper random max is 25. If you're already at proficiency level 10, that upper max becomes 12 (11.5 rounded up to 12). At proficiency level 17+, the upper max is 1, so you will always gain 1 point.



*Protected Milpoints system:*


> MilPoints earned by normal means are added to your "regular" balance
> All purchased MilPoints are added to a "protected" balance
> The balance you see and use shows the total of your "regular" and "protected" MilPoints
> MilPoints deducted when another user assesses your posts will never be removed from your protected balance
> ...



*Attention to Detail:*


> Starting chance of finding Int: 100:1,000 or 10% chance
> Each point of Attention to Detail adds 1 point to the 100, and also drops one point from the 1,000.
> So if you have an ATD of 10, your odds are 110:990 (11.1%), and if you have an ATD of 150, your odds are 250:850 (29.4%)
> Furthermore the amount of Int you find each time is a random number from 1 to (your ATD + 1)



Mike: Minor formatting edit


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Nov 2010)

Here is the formula to determine how much experience you need for a given rank:

CE = (9 +  Rank ) * Rank2

So for example, if you are Rank 10, that turns into:

(9 + 10) * 102 = 19 * 100 = 1900 CE

Except for one critical thing... I manually tweaked the early ranks so the progression was reasonable. So instead of 10, 44, 108... it goes 9, 18, 50, 108... which means that "108" is for Rank 5, even though the formula says it should be Rank 3.

Now for the complicated part... the inverse. To find out what rank someone should be, given an amount of CE, you need to use this equation:

Rank = ((sqrt(CE2 - 108 * CE) / 2 + CE / 2 - 27)2/3 - 3 * (sqrt(CE2 - 108 * CE) / 2 + CE / 2 - 271/3) + 9) / (sqrt(CE2 - 108 * CE) / 2 + CE / 2 - 271/3)

It may be easier to break it into 3 parts:

Part1 = sqrt(CE2 - 108 * CE) / 2 + CE / 2 - 27
Part2 = Part11/3
Rank = (Part12/3 - 3 * Part2 + 9) / Part2

Simple now that you know it, right?


----------



## MJP (8 Nov 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Here is a (corrected!) spreadsheet to show levels with CE requirements for each level.



Man I love that there are so many geeks out there..... ;D


Thanks Mich


----------



## crooks.a (9 Nov 2010)

*Maximums:*

Combat Readiness: No maximum

Initiative: 540 points (for a CR refill every six hours)

Situational Awareness: 950 points for Officer, 980 for NCO (all missions will be 95% or 98% respectively)

Reputation: No maximum

Attention to Detail: 910 points will guarantee you an Int drop every mission. Anything higher than that would just be an increase to the maximum amount of Int dropped each time.


----------



## navymich (18 Dec 2010)

Here is an updated copy of the CE Levels to include up to Level 250.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Dec 2010)

The Morale System:

*Morale Modifiers*


+2+broken fail streak	Complete a mission
-(5+broken success streak)	Fail a mission
+2	Add a proficiency level
-40	Forgot to play yesterday
+10	Played today
+10	Cashed in an incentive
+10	Capture an Int target
-X	1/2 of Missed CR (max of -40)
+1	Found some Int
+10	Promotion
+X	1/2 of lowered insurgency
+5	Locked down insurgency in a location
-1		For each insurgency point regenerated

Your maximum and minimum Morale is 100 + 2 times your Rank (positive for high morale, or negative for pool morale). So for example, a player that is Rank 68 will have a Morale range from -236 to +236.

*Morale Bonus*


+400 to +500   +10% CE
+300 to +399   +8% CE
+200 to +299   +6% CE
+100 to +199   +4% CE
+26 to   +99   +2% CE
-25 to +25   No effect
-26 to   -99   -2% CE
-100 to -199   -4% CE
-200 to -299   -6% CE
-300 to -399   -8% CE
-400 to -500   -10% CE


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jul 2011)

How many Missions can you create?

Round up (Rank / 20)

So at Rank 20 you can create 1 Mission. At Ranks 21-40 you can create 2 Missions, and so on.


----------



## jmroy (3 Nov 2011)

Just noticed a small mistake:


> Attention to Detail:
> Quote
> Starting chance of finding Int: 100:1,000 or 10% chance
> Each point of Attention to Detail adds 1 point to the 100, and also drops one point from the 1,000.
> ...



I think there was a mistake in one of the calculations in that quote. With an ATD of 150 shouldn't it be 250:850 (100+150 : 1000-150)?
It would give the following:
"So if you have an ATD of 10, your odds are 110:990 (11.1%), and if you have an ATD of 150, your odds are 250:*850* (*29.4*%)"

Nothing too important, just thought I'd point it out.
J-M


----------



## FlyingDutchman (3 Nov 2011)

When I reach max CR and leave for a bit, when I come back it always seems to be at my max CR regen time and counting down.  Is that on purpose or do I have unusually good timing?


----------



## navymich (3 Nov 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> When I reach max CR and leave for a bit, when I come back it always seems to be at my max CR regen time and counting down.  Is that on purpose or do I have unusually good timing?



I read this that you leave while you are still AT max CR.  If that is the case, then you can't get more then your max which is why you are still at max when you come back.  It will show CR that you missed though.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Nov 2011)

jmroy said:
			
		

> Just noticed a small mistake:
> I think there was a mistake in one of the calculations in that quote. With an ATD of 150 shouldn't it be 250:850 (100+150 : 1000-150)?
> It would give the following:
> "So if you have an ATD of 10, your odds are 110:990 (11.1%), and if you have an ATD of 150, your odds are 250:*850* (*29.4*%)"
> ...



I believe you are correct... I've updated the post. Thanks!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (3 Nov 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> I read this that you leave while you are still AT max CR.  If that is the case, then you can't get more then your max which is why you are still at max when you come back.  It will show CR that you missed though.


I know that.  Right now I have max CR.  My regen time is 7 something.  I leave it for a while, and when I get back my countdown shows 7 something, ie, my regen time, never (for example) 5:34 or 0:59.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Apr 2012)

Folks,

It's been a while now and several adjustments have been made to the Maintenance attribute. Here is how Maintenance is used to calculate whether you lose equipment when conducting a mission:


The odds of something breaking start at 1,500:4000
Your Maintenance attribute is deducted from the 1,500 to lower the odds of something breaking
These odds cannot be lowered below 100
The total count for every piece of equipment used on the Mission is added to the odds
If your rank is under 100, your odds of losing equipment are drastically reduced - this formula is (101 - Rank) * 7

Once these odds are figured out, a number between 1 and 4,000 is randomly selected. If that number is less than your ratio, you lost equipment. If the number + your Maintenance + 500 is still less than your odds, you lost multiple pieces of equipment. Let's use an example to clarify.


My odds start at 1,500:4,000.
My Maintenance is 150, so my odds go down to 1,350:4,000. (-150 Maint)
For this Mission, I am using 10 x C7 and 20 x 5.56 mags, so my odds go up to 1,380:4,000. (+30 eqpt)
My Rank is 87, so my adjustment is (101 - 87) * 7 = 98 and my new odds are 1,282:4,000. (-98 'beginners luck')
A random number between 1 and 4,000 is selected: 463
463 is below my odds threshold of 1,282, so I have lost a piece of equipment
My Maintenance (150) + 500 is added to the randomly selected value: 463 + 150 + 500 = 1,113
1,113 is still below my odds threshold so I lose another piece of equipment
1,113 + 150 + 500 = 1,763 which is above my odds threshold - we are finished

Fairly complicated, I know, but there it is.

Cheers
Mike


----------

